# Cystic Fibrosis Care



## martatv (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello,
My husband and I are considering a year abroad in Spain (possible move) with our three sons. Our youngest has Cystic Fibrosis. We are in the very early stages of researching/planning, so really we are open to all information. 

Our biggest question is, where would we find the best care for our son's CF? This would definitely make the biggest difference in where we decide to move.

We do have family in Andalucia, so southern and close to the beach are high on our wishlist....but we are open to anything at this point.

If anyone has any advice, information, suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated!
M


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

martatv said:


> Hello,
> My husband and I are considering a year abroad in Spain (possible move) with our three sons. Our youngest has Cystic Fibrosis. We are in the very early stages of researching/planning, so really we are open to all information.
> 
> Our biggest question is, where would we find the best care for our son's CF? This would definitely make the biggest difference in where we decide to move.
> ...


:welcome:

Your biggest problem will be health care unless one or both of you are working here (self-employed or with a contract).

If you are not working in Spain, then you will need private health care for at least the first year and they may not cover existing conditions. If they don't, then this could be very expensive for you.

Best of luck.


----------

